# Software Professional with a relative Uncle in SA



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hello Dear Friends,

First of all thank you so much for the contributions which provided me with some information about SA.

I'm an Indian Software Professional with 6+ years of experience in Programming. I can see there are lot of job openings in SA for the technology I'm working on.

My uncle who is an SA permanent resident with ID card (not citizen) urged me to come to SA.

I just need to know how can I leverage his (my uncle's) SA status to come and work there ? Can he help me with some work visa for the professional jobs like Software Engineering ?

If not, how can I apply on my own ? What I came to know from him is I need to apply for SAQA first, then a Quota work Permit and then I can visit and search for job. 

Can any expert please guide me on this. And I truly support legal proceedings in my case and want to serve this country in the best possible manner.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You are right - the Quota Work Permit is currently your best option.

Your uncle is too far in terms of relation too help - if he was your brother you could get a Temporary Relative's Permit due to his PR. However, you still wouldn't be able to work on that.


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> You are right - the Quota Work Permit is currently your best option.
> 
> Your uncle is too far in terms of relation too help - if he was your brother you could get a Temporary Relative's Permit due to his PR. However, you still wouldn't be able to work on that.


Thank you sir. Can you please tell me after I evaluate my qualifications with SAQA, how can I apply for the Quota work permit ?


----------

